# German Cameras reference site



## Mitica100 (Jan 11, 2004)

For all of you collectors, I discovered this great site regarding German cameras.  It has a lot of info, including current prices.  Although the site is mainly in German, there are translations in English as well.  

http://www.classic-cameras.info/camindexe.html

Enjoy!


----------



## vanhove (May 29, 2009)

I do not think that site is still active. I tried to visit the site but a 404 page came up. Perhaps you misspelled or mistyped the url for that page. Then I checked the homepage and it works fine. It loaded and I saw that it is english and german both.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, it was active about four and a half years ago. I'll research...


----------



## Mitica100 (May 31, 2009)

Try this:
SAMMLERKAMERAS_CLASSIC CAMERAS


----------



## thebigbear1953 (Jun 6, 2009)

How do I find the model# of my Agfa Karat? It has 4294146 Schnelder - Kreuznach Karat Xenon 1:2/80 on the lens. QD 3112 is in the inside.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd try *THIS* site, although is in German you can still compare the pictures and decide which camera you have. If you would like, post a picture of your camera here and I'll look at it.


----------

